# Cedars Hotel Newquay



## chaoticreason (Oct 6, 2010)

I had some prior exterior shots of The Cedars Hotel but for the life of me can't find them now.
Anyhows,I used to live on George Street directly opposite of the Cedars Hotel,it was then; ten years back a nice respectable hotel with a gorgeous garden,and Koi Carp in an outdoor pond complete with a Monet-esque style bridge.Many a small young frog from the horrors of the road did I rescue from the now beaten flat pond.
All good memories of the place lie beneath a fire and impending destruction - very soon to come.
Well! if you can't get to a place in it's heyday atleast you can go to it's Requiem Mass.

As it used to be...






Welcome?

























These look like a bum's petrol bombs?





Old Mother Hubbard
Went to the cupboard,
To give the poor dog a bone:
When she came there,
The cupboard was bare,
And so the poor dog had none.

She went to the baker's
To buy him some bread;
When she came back
The dog was dead!

She went to the undertaker's
To buy him a coffin;
When she came back
The dog was laughing.

She took a clean dish
to get him some tripe;
When she came back
He was smoking his pipe.

She went to the alehouse
To get him some beer;
When she came back
The dog sat in a chair.

She went to the tavern
For white wine and red;
When she came back
The dog stood on his head.
She went to the fruiterer's
To buy him some fruit;
When she came back
He was playing the flute.

She went to the tailor's
To buy him a coat;
When she came back
He was riding a goat.

She went to the hatter's
To buy him a hat;
When she came back
He was feeding her cat.

She went to the barber's
To buy him a wig
When she came backHe was dancing a jig.

She went to the cobbler's
To buy him some shoes;
When she came back
He was reading the news.

She went to the sempstress
To buy him some linen;
When she came back
The dog was spinning.

She went to the hosier's
To buy him some hose;
When she came back
He was dressed in his clothes.

The Dame made a curtsy,
The dog made a bow;
The Dame said, Your servant;
The dog said, Bow-wow.

This wonderful dog
Was Dame Hubbard's delight,
He could read, he could dance,
He could sing, he could write;
She gave him rich dainties
Whenever he fed,
And erected this monument
When he was dead.





















Enjoy!


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 6, 2010)

The cupboard may be full, but I don't fancy eating there thanks. Well done


----------



## devonian42 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for this report chaoticreason. Looks like a once proud place in which to be seen. However, didn't like the state of the kitchen as it looks like it was poorly maintained prior to its transition into dereliction.

Also, if you are running a competition on spotting the deliberate mistake, I spotted the repetition of two pictures so claim the prize (only joking)


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers for that little pointer devonian42 I have removed the offending shot,it was not the first double I had removed either,in fact I got lost in the place and spent an hour looking back through the photos trying to back track my way out of the place.The entrance and therefore my way back out of the hotel were pretty obscure,all good fun of course; I could not help but laugh at myself for having got lost in a relatively small hotel.I had visions of having to phone the police to rescue me.I'm pretty certain they would have been laughing at me to much to have bothered arresting me.


----------



## Lady Grey (Oct 6, 2010)

Good pictures, great poem.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 6, 2010)

Good post CR - nice bit of Cornish dereliction - and a bit of poetry as well thats a new one


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 7, 2010)

The poem is an early 19th century work,it just seemed to fit at that moment.


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 7, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> The poem is an early 19th century work,it just seemed to fit at that moment.


Love the inclusion of poetry  Am often struck by the last 2 lines of a poem by J. Ingalls when i find out another beautiful building has been demolished or is being deliberately left to rot...
Seek me in vain and uselessly implore-
I answer not, and return no more.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 14, 2010)

I do not wish to sound racist,but I think it is due to outiders,that these places are trashed to hell,not to mention so well boarded up in the first place.The local kid's just wanna skate and surf.
I am going to revisit this place,I met a lot of sweet old people many years back when the place was open,shame to see it go.
Will be back with more shots of the place before it's final destruction,which is imminent.


----------



## no1rich (Oct 15, 2010)

It amazes me as to how much kitchen equipment the owners leave behind to slowly rot... Even at auction ovens, fryers ect cost a fortune!!! Ah well...


----------



## theoss (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wondered if anything is known of the vic bars? I was in newquay three years ago and sadly oticed it closed in bad state of repair. One of my favourite places in newquay, the other being Skinners ale house.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice one..did anyone spot the "orb"?Must be a place where spirits hang out!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 15, 2010)

devonian42 said:


> Thanks for this report chaoticreason. Looks like a once proud place in which to be seen. However, didn't like the state of the kitchen as it looks like it was poorly maintained prior to its transition into dereliction
> 
> There's a restaurant near me that I wont name that a few years ago received an Egon Ronay award and was closed down 3 weeks later as cockroaches were found in the kitchen. It's been reopened but I haven't eaten there since.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 16, 2010)

theoss said:


> Just wondered if anything is known of the vic bars? I was in newquay three years ago and sadly oticed it closed in bad state of repair. One of my favourite places in newquay, the other being Skinners ale house.


I'm afraid The Vic Bars are long gone,they tore the place down so quickly I didn't even get to see it go,shame as parts of it were very old.They are going to build a cinema there eventually.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 18, 2010)

*Cedars is told to tidy up or face demolition.*

Plymouth Herald Express
Wednesday, May 12, 2010.
ONE of Newquay's most notorious grot spots could be demolished if its owners defy an order from council planning chiefs.
The owners of the Cedars Hotel, Mount Wise, have been issued with a Section 215 notice by Cornwall Council, as part of a new crackdown on the town's derelict sites.
Rockmount Developments Ltd, the site's owners, will be forced to bring it up to an acceptable standard under the legislation.
The Cedars has been the subject of several attempts for new housing and apartments, most recently by Acorn Property Group.
The Section 215 notice lists the improvements needed to solve the negative effect the building is having on the surrounding area.
Chris Cooper Young, from Cornwall Council's planning department, said: "The notices can be served to the owner of any building which adversely affects the area, which we feel Cedars Hotel does.
"Owners have 35 days to appeal which, of course, they may do. But if they do not appeal, they then have 90 days to clean up the building and comply with all the details in the notice.
"If they don't comply with what is stated in the notice, they face being fined and the building could be demolished."
The hotel was one of 19 eyesore sites identified in the town which required emergency action from Cornwall Council.
Compiled towards the end of last year, the list has slowly been reduced by the council as it has worked with the owners of the sites, following a set plan of guidance to rectify the issue.
Of the 19 sites, Cedars is one of six which are currently on the council's Section 215 hit list.
The Ashville Hotel, Crantock Street, is another on the list, but council planning chiefs are understood to be impressed with the work Nick Emmanuel is doing in renovating the premises.
Remaining on the council's priority hitlist are the former Tolcarne Hotel, Narrowcliff; Fort Wayne, Henver Road; La Hotel Felicia, and Safis – but owners from two of these four hotels are currently in discussions with Cornwall Council.
The council is continuing to monitor the Arundel and the Lodge, but the Quies Hotel, Mount Wise, will be tidied along with Cedars under the Section 215.
David Chadwick, community network manager for the town, said: "Some may feel action on the list of derelict sites has been slow.
"But we have had to follow a strict guide to ensure that the owners of the sites have to comply with tidying them up.
"Action being taken on Cedars is a really big step in the right direction and shows the rules we were following do work and sends a message to other sites in the town."

To add to the 'grot'. Here are some outside shots,that I would if could have found them at the time have added to the original post,also a few shots of the places former glory days,I hasten to add; not mine.
Being as how I used to live directly opposite to this hotel,it has a certain special place in my heart,particularly all those little frogs that I had rescued from imminent death,as they tried to hop their little life's across St George's road from the Cedars pond in search of a better life.A very bad idea if you are a frog,though perhaps they had some insight of the impending doom awaiting the Cedars? 

The hotel in its days of splendour...




















and then...





Formally the owners house.




















IMG]http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k445/chaoticreason/cedars%20hotel/DSC00836.jpg[/IMG]






Whilst I'm going crazy,here a few more shots inside of the place...














































A fire in a deep freezer,chip finger self combustion?





This is probably why I could not find my way back out of the hotel!










The owners house; or atleast whats left of it after the vandals had given it a good seeing to...
















Hope nobody fell asleep; but if you did,I hope you had sweet dreams.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, trashed. Nice report, like the Bols Genever, that stuff is evil.


----------



## Highly disappointed (Sep 28, 2021)

Had the misfortune to book a two week holiday at this hotel in 1977. The only redeeming feature was the highly acclaimed newly installed Egon Ronay Stainless Steel kitchen. We were told before we booked that there would be a French influence in the preparation of the food as the then owners wife was French. We think they were referring to the French fries! After two days we ‘suddenly realised that we had mistaken the dates for return to school’ and cancelled the second week. On departure I was asked to enter comments in their guest book. Looking through it, lines and lines were heavily scored out with thick black pen, so I wrote ‘a holiday to be remembered’. The owner seemed pleased with that


----------



## night crawler (Sep 29, 2021)

Well if they ever read this report from 2010 they will remember


----------



## Hayman (Sep 29, 2021)

chaoticreason said:


> I do not wish to sound racist,but I think it is due to outiders,that these places are trashed to hell,not to mention so well boarded up in the first place.The local kid's just wanna skate and surf.
> I am going to revisit this place,I met a lot of sweet old people many years back when the place was open,shame to see it go.
> Will be back with more shots of the place before it's final destruction,which is imminent.


"racist"? When the Cornish think of themselves as being different from anyone east of the Tamar while taking their money. Thanks for the poem; I 've added it to my collection of verse that I find amusing.


----------

